# Cars for sale?



## Johnlee85 (Dec 22, 2012)

Evening all,

I will be relocating to Sotogrande area in January, and was looking for some advice on purchasing a car. I only need a run-a-round to get back and forth to Gib for work, as my partner will have the rental car.

Anyone know someone selling a car for cheap, or could point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Johnlee85 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I will be relocating to Sotogrande area in January, and was looking for some advice on purchasing a car. I only need a run-a-round to get back and forth to Gib for work, as my partner will have the rental car.
> 
> ...


Second hand cars arent that cheap in Spain and do require a fair amount of paperwork (nothing like it is in the UK). I found it best to go through a dealer who did the paperwork for us!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it's coche.net or something very similar that has loads of second hand cars some from dealers and private sellers.
It's a good site to give you a idea of what is around your area and prices.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

My mechanic usually has one or two cars for sale with a six month guarantee - around 1,000€ usually 

I´m not too far from Sotogrande (Chiclana) 

Davexf


----------



## Johnlee85 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Dave, if your mechanic does have any please let me know. I have family in chiclana so should be easy enough to sort something out.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Before you buy anything I would check prices and then check how much the equivalent car would cost on autotrader. I realise that cars are dearer here but you can still use it as a bit of a guide. For example if you saw a 2005 ford focus for 10000 and the equivalent price in the uk averaged 5000 then you know it's well over the top. It's not an exact science admittedly but hopefully it will mean you're not getting fleeced. Im sure posters on here would try and get you a good deal anyway but in case nothing they have is suitable then it's a way of making sure you're not totally ripped off. Who knows you could even use it as a bit of a bargaining tool too. 

There's nothing worse than being in a new country being a bit vulnerable and needing something in a bit of a rush. It's time like this that unscrupulous people sense your desperation and take advantage. So be aware of this and don't rush into anything without taking time out to make sure you're not being ripped off and being sold a lemon at an extortionate price. Unfortunately that so called friendly Brit is just the type of person who will do this.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Take a look here...use the filters.

AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados


----------

